# Yet Another 18x18x24 Exo Terra Build



## mouschi (May 5, 2010)

I decided it was finally time to build a new home for my male leucomelas and a yet to be acquired companion. I've gleaned a lot of information from build journals on this forum so I thought I should add one of my own. The tank will be a typical false bottom with a ghost wood and Great Stuff background and a small pond area along the front. I am incorporating a pond in the hopes the frogs may use it to deposit tadpoles. I am no breeder and do not intend to pull most clutches. That said, I think it would be cool to see the frogs' life cycle play out in the tank. Anyone see any problems with this idea? Are the frogs likely to use the pond in this way?

My first step was using Dap 100% silicone rubber to black out the back and much of the sides. It took 2 tubes do the job, though I think I used too much. 










I then cut out the egg crate for the false bottom using a power saw. It did the job quickly and neatly. At this point I'm just laying the egg crate in the tank to get a feel for the area I have to work with.










I am hoping to use a single large piece of cork bark to both cover the vertical piece of egg crate facing the front and stop the soil from falling in the water. My back up plan is to find some slate rock to serve the same purpose. I used a few small pieces of cork to illustrate what I mean:










I will leave a half inch or so between the bottom glass and the cork to allow water to exchange. The gap will be filled with the pond's substrate (probably aquarium gravel). Anyone foresee any issues with submerging the cork bark in water for the life of the tank? Any other recommendations for a pond substrate?

In order to break up the land area and make it a little more interesting, I was hoping to lay another strip of cork bark (I have a lot) on top the eggcrate from the right side of the tank to the pump cage. The piece will be about 5 inches tall, leaving roughly 3 inches exposed above the soil of the lower tier. I'll then build up the soil behind to the top of the cork bark, creating a second higher tier. I'll secure it to the background using Great Stuff.

So, if you actually read through all this, what do you think? Obviously, any constructive criticism or thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

your pics dont seem to be loading.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you don't have it sealed in yet, I recommend another piece of PVC in the center. I've seen pics of eggcrate sagging over time.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

now i see it, i too recomend another piece of PVC in the middle the weight alone will cause it to sag right away.


----------



## mouschi (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Nothing has been permanently installed in the tank yet, so I'll be able to put a few extra pvc spacers in there for support. My job today is to wrap the egg crate in fiberglass window screen. Is there any reason to wrap the pump cage pieces in screen? It's going to be entirely covered in Great Stuff so I don't see much reason for it. I would really like to do away with the cage entirely, but can't think of any other way to provide access to the pump.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wrapping the pump in screen is to protect the frogs and also maybe to keep out larger debris? If the frogs are protected otherwise, maybe you don't need it.


----------



## mouschi (May 5, 2010)

I siliconed the pvc spacers to the bottom of the tank a few days ago and finished wrapping the eggcrate with window screen. As I was putting the false bottom in to place a problem came to my attention. I'm worried water will drain through the substrate into the center of the spacers and stagnate before overflowing. Do I need to drill holes in the pvc spacers to ensure proper water exchange?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What I did was put the spacers on top of dabs of silicone, to allow water to drain from the bottoms of them.

I think you could also just score small divets into the bottoms.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

.... how did it turn out? =)


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

I don't know what you used to cover the eggcrate but I find that geotextile is the best. It doesn't let any substrate to pass through while draining very well.

Secondly, I would silicone the edges of the false bottom (covered by geotextile) to the glass all around the perimeter of your eggcrate. It helps securing it and prevents any substrate to go where you don't want it to (behind it!).

One last thing, I would make sure to have an inch of cork reaching above the false bottom to help retain the soil from falling in your pond. It doesn't look nice!

Those are just little easy things to do before you regret not doing them.

Hope this helps!

PS: Are you building a waterfall? I have a very similar setup in one of my 18x18x24. I could post a picture if you want to see how I did it.

Rani


----------



## drummer108 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd like to see the waterfall. Please post, thanks!


----------

